# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  Nhờ các bro tư vấn giùm em dàn máy tầm 8tr

## havinanetco

như tiêu đề nhờ các bác tư vấn giúp em dàn máy tầm 8tr cả màn( sau này có thể nâng cấp dần). em chơi lol là chính chứ nhu cầu khác thì có lap rồi.

----------


## mrtrong181

*trả lời: nhờ các bro tư vấn giùm em dàn máy tầm 8tr*

*1:bo mạch chủ:*gigabyte™ h61m-ds2 v 5.0

*2: vi xử lý*cpu intel® core™ pentium g2030 3.0ghz / 3mb / hd graphics 1.050 ghz / socket 1155 (ivy bridge)

*3: ram:*ram kingston 4gb ddr3 bus 1600mhz

*4: hdd:*hdd western caviar blue 250gb 7200rpm, sata3 6gb/s, 16mb cache

*6: vga:*vga gigabyte™ gv n420-2gi
ngần đó khoảng 6tr rồi, bạn giảm card vga xuống 1g thôi rồi thêm bộ nguồn cao cao chút nhé

chúc bạn may mắn

----------


## socialnv112

*trả lời: nhờ các bro tư vấn giùm em dàn máy tầm 8tr*




> *1:bo mạch chủ:*
> 
> gigabyte™ h61m-ds2 v 5.0
> 
> *2: vi xử lý*
> 
> cpu intel® core™ pentium g2030 3.0ghz / 3mb / hd graphics 1.050 ghz / socket 1155 (ivy bridge)
> 
> *3: ram:*
> ...


 thớt cần cái màn hình kìa bạn, tư vấn không có à

----------


## kysybongdemictu

*trả lời: nhờ các bro tư vấn giùm em dàn máy tầm 8tr*




> thớt cần cái màn hình kìa bạn, tư vấn không có à


bộ đó 6 triệu, dư 2 triệu mua màn hình vip chán

----------


## lehuan_138

*trả lời: nhờ các bro tư vấn giùm em dàn máy tầm 8tr*

thử bộ này xem thế nào, vào khoảng tầm 8tr5 đó

*intel celeron dual core g1830 2.8g 
mainboard biostar h81mhv3 
ram gskill ns 4gb ddr3 bus 1600mhz 
hdd western caviar blue 500gb 
nguồn antec bp300s - 300w 
vga inno3d geforce gt 730 1gb gddr5 
màn hình aoc 19.5" e2060sw led*

----------


## thanhmaximum

*trả lời: nhờ các bro tư vấn giùm em dàn máy tầm 8tr*




> như tiêu đề nhờ các bác tư vấn giúp em dàn máy tầm 8tr cả màn( sau này có thể nâng cấp dần). em chơi lol là chính chứ nhu cầu khác thì có lap rồi.


đơn giản thôi cho thớt xem bộ này 
pu g3220 
ram 4gb gskill 
vga gt730 1gb d5 
main msi b85m e45 
hdd 500gb 
psu antec bp300 
lcd 20'

----------


## havinanetco

*trả lời: nhờ các bro tư vấn giùm em dàn máy tầm 8tr*




> đơn giản thôi cho thớt xem bộ này 
> pu g3220 
> ram 4gb gskill 
> vga gt730 1gb d5 
> main msi b85m e45 
> hdd 500gb 
> psu antec bp300 
> lcd 20'


 bộ này ngon nhưng giá giờ là 10 triệu đó chứ

----------


## BichNgoc101

*trả lời: nhờ các bro tư vấn giùm em dàn máy tầm 8tr*

thớt có đầu tư thật chơi lol thôi mà tận 8 tr

----------


## annguyenvm

*trả lời: nhờ các bro tư vấn giùm em dàn máy tầm 8tr*




> thớt có đầu tư thật chơi lol thôi mà tận 8 tr


người ta có tiền, ta không có mua có 3 củ full bộ chơi vẫn ok

----------

